# 26"bmx



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Who makes'em? Got any pics?:thumbsup:

4/25/08 Here's one
http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=49


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

26" BMX? Only thing I can think of is the new eastern traildiggers... Other than that.. Maybe the melms? I can't recall if that had a suspension correct rigid or not.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

A Grove said:


> 26" BMX? Only thing I can think of is the new eastern traildiggers... Other than that.. Maybe the melms? I can't recall if that had a suspension correct rigid or not.


the melms was rigid.

stupid idea, 26 inch bmx..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that SE has 17.25" chainstays. my dh bike CS's aren't even that long. that thing will be a land magnet...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

hahahahah 17.25" chainstay... wow thats stupid


----------



## slyd (Apr 24, 2008)

Volume Sledghammer, its a true 26" bmx.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

that SE might be the ugliest bike ive ever seen


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

*The Firemans 26" BMX Texas Cruzer : *​ Headtube Angle- 71 degrees, Seattube Angle-66 degrees, Top Tube 23.5", Chainstay 16.5", Bottom Bracket Height 12.5", Wheelbase 41.5", Seat Tube Height 15"​


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

volume bikes - z06


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Thursday Bikes - Mi Vida Loca










Headtube: 72.5 degrees
Seat tube: 71 degrees
Chainstay: 15.5 inches (39.4 cm)
TopTube: 21 inches C-C (53.3 cm)
Front centers: 24.0 inches (60.9 cm)
Bottom bracket height: 12 inches (30.5 cm)
Rear axcle spacing BMX 110mm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Windowlicker said:


> the melms was rigid.
> 
> stupid idea, 26 inch bmx..


He knows it's a rigid... he said he didn't remember if it was suspension corrected or not.

Given that it's all custom geo, I don't think a suspension corrected fork is necessary, as a short fork was probably taken into consideration.


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

The OM Flyer looks a whole lot better without the yeelow stuff. But the current king of the hill 26" BMX frame is Supercross. They rule. Kappa does a pretty nice one too though.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

(edited for pics)
i couldn't find pics, but SuperCross bikes and Kappa bikes also make 26" cruisers...

Supercross - MX26










Kappa - k-26


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

seems like all the frames except the supercross have really high toptubes...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

A Grove said:


> 26" BMX? Only thing I can think of is the new eastern traildiggers... Other than that.. Maybe the melms? I can't recall if that had a suspension correct rigid or not.


AG:

Ck it!:thumbsup:

http://www.26bmx.com/


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

NEPMTBA said:


> AG:
> 
> Ck it!:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.26bmx.com/


browsing that site is where i was able to come up with most of my 26" cruiser examples above...


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

That Supersross in the picture is their now discontinued dirt jump frame. They make an aluminum 26" BMX frame that is totally different. If you go to their site and scroll down in the news column you will see it.


----------

